# Onkyo TXsr606 and Wii



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a Samsung 40" HDTV - 650 level. Am I better to run the Wii (with an alleged Hi Def cable) directly to the TV or will the picture improve by channeling it through this receiver? I assume I can pick up "big sound" by using the receiver, yes? Nothing like Gary McCord on Tiger Woods for Wii commenting on poor putting though all of the speakers (LOL).


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

atticus5176 said:


> Am I better to run the Wii (with an alleged Hi Def cable) directly to the TV or will the picture improve by channeling it through this receiver? I assume I can pick up "big sound" by using the receiver, yes? Nothing like Gary McCord on Tiger Woods for Wii commenting on poor putting though all of the speakers (LOL).


If there's an improvement of the video going through the AVR, maybe it won't be noticeable :huh:

It will be a good idea to go through the AVR to avoid using multiple cables, just use HDMI from Wii to AVR and then HDMI from AVR to TV (specially if you have more component going through the AVR).

If you connect Wii to TV, you'll need an HDMI or component cable, then another cable from Wii to AVR for sound and you will also need another cable for audio to the TV if you don't use HDMI. :yes:


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I set the Wii for 480 and used a component cable out from the Wii to the receiver. I assigned an input, and the Wii is now connected to the TV through the HDMI out from the receiver. The sound is obviously better as I now have all of the speakers running. The video is markedly better. The upconverting feature works. Thanks! Tiger Woods Golf looks much, much better this way!


----------

